# Gulf Coast Reef Fish Grand Slam



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

The captain's meeting is Friday, Oct 5 at the RFRA hq -- 1007 Pine Street in Pensacola, right by Joey PAtti's deli.

For a $240 entry fee, there are all kinds of cash and prizes.

Snapper, grouper and king aggregate categories plus big fish in those three and trigger and AJ.

Kids get 1st through 3rd in all five species and there's a ladies big fish competition.

THEN -- oh yes, there's more -- Then there's the Grand Slam Championship Oct. 13 and 14.

Catch your biggest total of king, grouper, snapper, AJ and trigger and see how it stacks up. This agg. is only for the last two days.

And then of course there's the casting contest, $100 daily award for biggest fish caught at Plaza de Luna, slides and rides for the kids, food, beer, outdoor and marine artists and vendors. The kayak club will be there.

It's going to be a big damned party the last weekend at Palafox Pier.

All this goes to help put more reefs in YOUR fishing waters.

So who's in?


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Joe I'll see ya the eve of the 12th... then.. through out that weekend. I'm not sure how many yaks will be there yet... but there will be several for everyone to look at.:letsdrink


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool Pam.

It's going to be great.

See you there.


----------



## spear-it (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be there!


----------



## Aufishtic (Oct 2, 2007)

I will be at the captains meeting and at the Festival? Weigh in.:letsparty


----------

